# Target 360 TV antenna



## Larry202br (Apr 22, 2003)

My TT has a Target 360 TV antenna, and I've been unable to find any info on this brand/model. I've searched the forums and the internet, with no luck. Does anyone have any info on this company? My picture isn't as clear as that of fellow campers with Winegards, and I'd like to find specs, etc, for trouble shooting.


----------



## AlbGlen (Nov 22, 2003)

Target 360 TV antenna

I have the same antenna, including operating instructions (2 pages).  I get good reception if there are strong signals and the antenna is oriented in the right direction.  My setup includes a wall plate with two coax cable input connections (cable and antenna) and two coax output connections (TV1 and TV2).  The wall plate has a dial for gain control and a 12 VDC jack.


----------



## Larry202br (Feb 3, 2004)

Target 360 TV antenna

Sounds like you have a much nicer wall plate. Mine has no gain control. The biggest problem will be if anything breaks, there are no parts available that I can find.


----------



## sharkhead (Jan 12, 2009)

RE: Target 360 TV antenna

Larry!  Did you ever get any info on this antenna?  Please let me know ASAP!  Regards,  Ben III 863-409-9054


----------



## Shorty (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Target 360 TV antenna

The TV switch went bad in my in-laws RV. Was OK when switched to DVD & Ant, the cable part went out internally in the switch...just a thought


----------



## eko3camping (Feb 2, 2012)

I also am seeking info/parts/ anything on the Target 360. I have a worn out worm gear and hate to replace the whole antenna????


----------



## akjimny (Feb 2, 2012)

Recommend you replace it with a Wineguard.  They seem to be the industry standard and you can get parts anywhere.  Just a thought.


----------



## eko3camping (Feb 3, 2012)

Can a Winegaurd be switched out with the 360 without taking the existing "mount" from the roof??


----------



## gsaff (Jun 3, 2018)

eko3camping said:


> I also am seeking info/parts/ anything on the Target 360. I have a worn out worm gear and hate to replace the whole antenna????


I have 5 complete roof top Target 360 RV?TV Antennas that can replace damaged or broken units.


----------

